# Courthouse Therapy Dogs for Children



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

"Numerous jurisdictions around the nation are recognizing the value of using animal therapy teams in court proceedings when preparing child witnesses."

"One of the original courthouse dogs to aid young victims through court proceedings was a German Shepherd named Vachss. The Children’s Advocacy Center in Jackson, Mississippi used the dogs to comfort children in the courtroom while they testified in abuse cases in the 1990s."

In FL: "After seven-year-old “Chloe” pleaded to have Therapy Dog Rikki accompany her while she testified against the man who raped her, the dog’s handler vowed to change policy."

"Florida was the first state in the U.S. to pass legislation authorizing use of service or therapy animals in courts hearing sexual offense cases under certain circumstances."

"Q. How is the dog brought into the courtroom, and where do we put the dog so that it doesn’t cause distractions?
A. The jury is excused before the child and dog team enter the courtroom. The team escorts the child to the witness box, helps the child get comfortable, then moves to the back of the courtroom. The dogs are generally kept out of sight of the jury. If a jurist does notice the dog, it simply appears to be a dog sitting quietly with its owner in the audience."

Courthouse Therapy Dog | Courthouse Therapy Dog


----------

